# Floating or sinking ingredients in melt and pour base



## kazzii-x (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello my lovelies. 
I don't want to sound dumb, but I have a quick question. When I make soap using a melt and pour soap base and add ingredients like lavender flower or poppy seeds they either sink to the bottom of the mould or float to the top. What can I do to make sure they disperse evenly into the mould. 

Thank you for your time and kindest regards Kayleigh x.


----------



## lsg (Jan 23, 2014)

You can use a suspension base or stir the soap until it starts to thicken before pouring into the mold.


----------



## kazzii-x (Jan 23, 2014)

lsg said:


> You can use a suspension base or stir the soap until it starts to thicken before pouring into the mold.



Thank you i probably sound so stupid. I just dont want the soap going gloopey and looking horrible in the mould. But if i stir it until i feel it is thick enough to dispurse the lavender or poppy. Is a suspension base easy to get ahold of?
Kind regards Kazzii x


----------



## lsg (Jan 23, 2014)

I believe your local Hobby Lobby or Michaels will handle suspension base.  I know that Wholesale Supplies Plus sells it.


----------



## SmallThings (Jan 23, 2014)

This is more time consuming, but you could try pouring a series of thin layers. Pour the first layer, let it harden, then spritz with alcohol and pour a second layer, let that one harden, etc. until your mold is filled. This works well for me with glitter, which tended to settle at the bottom. 

My local Michaels used to carry suspension base, but they don't anymore  I believe Bulk Apothecary may offer suspension bases, they have a huge selection.


----------



## kazzii-x (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you. It's definitely worth a go, if the result pays off. Unfortunately we don't have a Michael's in England. I wish we did .


----------



## lsg (Jan 23, 2014)

UK ebay has listings for suspension base M&P:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2053587.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.Xmelt+%26+pour+suspension+base&_nkw=melt+%26+pour+suspension+base&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------

